# Wholesale labeling question.



## BelleBait (Apr 13, 2010)

I work for a t-shirt manufacturing company. I have had a few people ask me if we can do tagless shirts. We are still deciding weather we would like to do tagless shirts or not. Can we sell the same t-shirt with and without the label, or do we need to have seperate line for a tagless and tagged shirts? How many shirt companies prefer to have their own tags in their shirt? Is there a way to have your tag somewhere else and leave the neck tag for the designer?

Thanks in advance,
Jeff


----------



## jacksonsignshop (Feb 10, 2009)

we don't care. but have customers ask for tagless & have us print thiers in for them. some shirts have the tag on the inside bottom a few inches up on the seam? I think you need to have one for the technical info though, but not sure?


----------



## SaphiraDesign (Sep 18, 2009)

A great alternative is tear-away tag! It can be tag-less if the customer chooses!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

BelleBait said:


> I work for a t-shirt manufacturing company. I have had a few people ask me if we can do tagless shirts. We are still deciding weather we would like to do tagless shirts or not.


I don't believe it is legal to sell shirts that are completely tagless (void of any labeling at all). Especially if you are importing from overseas, since US Customs inspects the goods. The FTC requires certain info to be permanently labeled in the shirts. You can read more at Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

So basically, you would have four options...
1. Make your labels so they can be easily removed (typically known as 'tear-away' labels), so that your clients can replace them with their own labels.
2. Offer a relabeling service, where the shirts are originally manufactured with your labels, but you replace them with their labels.
3. Offer a private label service, where you manufacture the shirts with the clients labels instead of yours.
4. Manufacture your shirts with the label in the inner side seam of the garment instead of the center neck. This way the neck is clear and ready for your client to add their label. Now, this may not work if you are manufacturing overseas, because I believe the FTC requires certain info to be in the center neck for imports.



BelleBait said:


> How many shirt companies prefer to have their own tags in their shirt? Is there a way to have your tag somewhere else and leave the neck tag for the designer?


It depends on the brand and what their goals are. Smaller brands don't bother relabeling, so that would be ok for them. But anyone that wants to build a lasting brand and get stocked by retail stores will want to re-brand with their own labels and hangtags.

But if you're talking about a co-branded effort, that could be interesting....


----------



## youtalk (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd be very interested in hearing if anyone on here can offer tagless shirts. 

Please email if you can offer this. 

I would think shirt mfg would want to do this, it saves them on costs.


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Many suppliers offer "tagless" shirts, but they are usually referring to their labels being printed or transferred instead of sewn.

Suppliers cannot offer shirts that are void of any labels at all, it is against the law. You can read the link from my previous post to learn more about the FTC's labeling requirements.

Suppliers do offer private label programs where they manufacture the shirts with your label in them. This usually requires high minimums though.

If you are not looking to do high volume, you have 2 options:
Buy blanks with tear away labels, have them removed and replaced with your label. You can find blanks with tear away labels in this thread: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t51133.html

Or you can buy blanks that have a side seam label, so the center neck is clear for your label. Not sure if there are others, but Bare Apparel and JS Apparel offer this.


----------



## cras (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks for the help, well appreciated


----------



## AravindSK (Nov 8, 2006)

Actually I have done tagless labeling for a customer who used a regular blank. It
was a bit tedious removing the labels close to the neck band and heat pressing
the new company logo/wash care/size label. One of the problems is getting small
quantities of heat press neck labels made. But if you are doing this on a regular
basis and have a heat press machine and a good steady hand with scissors to
snip off the existing label, you can actually get your own tagless label affixed.

Aravind.
Apparel Sourcing USA.


----------

